# grim reaper hybrids not opening when shooting block black?



## chronotrigger (Dec 18, 2008)

When sighting in my bow I noticed it doesn't look like my reapers are opening up. The slice marks aren't as wide as they should be, making me think they're not opening up. They open and lock in place fine by hand. First time using mechanicals so some advice would be appreciated.


----------



## WADER13 (Jul 20, 2008)

Shoot the Rage. But don't shoot at targets. They come with a practice tip weighted the same, and shaped like it is with closed blades to fly the same. They are awesome and will put a good hole in any animal.


----------



## Deerhunter88 (Aug 4, 2013)

My reapers very seldome open when shooting my targets. Its normal. They will open when they hit a deer.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Trash them and get some fixed blades


----------

